# One Obama legacy lives on



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One Obama legacy live on Gun sales. Ruger still ok

Gun Industry's Post-Election Demise 'Greatly Exaggerated': Ruger | Fox Business


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You do not have to be the brightest bulb in the box to know what the demonic rats will push when they regain power.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

And Iowa just passed a massive expansion of citizens gun rights. Common sense prevails. Wake up, California, you're on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not buying now. Only because I have to many. Yes I said that. Shipped one vault off to sons house with 48 in it. Note inside says you clean them love Dad. Now if something catches my eye there is nothing stopping me from throwing the card down.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wish the gun manufactures would quit making cool new stuff. Running out of room.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am all done buying them, unless an Orlikon show up at the door with 10k of ammo and drums.

OK, a Carl Gustav RR with a few dozen cases of HEAT.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd like to see the local numbers around NOLA and Baton Rouge .... that's been the season's first upsurge


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been doing my part here in the NOLA area! I'm going to need a bigger safe.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Does anyone know, first hand, how that Illinois law is playing out? Will it pass? I've heard it could put gun stores out of business, but that might be exaggerating a bit.

I'd like a more reliable source.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Does anyone know, first hand, how that Illinois law is playing out? Will it pass? I've heard it could put gun stores out of business, but that might be exaggerating a bit.
> 
> I'd like a more reliable source.


????? - it was BS from the very beginning - it got publicity because of those dumbazz IL gun manufacturers .... IL Gov Rauner isn't signing anything like that - he holds press conferences in his camo during hunting season ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> ????? - it was BS from the very beginning - it got publicity because of those dumbazz IL gun manufacturers .... IL Gov Rauner isn't signing anything like that - he holds press conferences in his camo during hunting season ....


So why did I keep getting these "ALERT ALERT!!! DANGER WILL ROBINSON! DANGER!" type emails from every gun organization I've ever clicked a link to telling me that IL was under some huge threat against gun rights?
The way you put it, it sounds like a non-issue.


----------

